
Identified: What kind of recruiting scam has Eric Schmidt invested in? - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/10/identified-facebook-recruiting-scam/
======
DanBC
> _Identified is a professional social network for adults younger than 30,_

> _What Identified hopes to do is create a rich and engaging dialog between
> young job aspirants based on their personal and professional data, and the
> ever-evolving needs of potential employers_

It is not legal to discriminate based on age for jobs in the UK. I'm gently
curious about the situation in other countries (but I can read wikipedia) but
I'm really curious about whether they've fully thought this through - would an
employer using this service have to show that they've tried other methods
which brought them into contact with older applicants?

